# Skeleton Wreath from Bag 'o Bones



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this little how-to for a creative use of a bag of those foam bones:

http://readysetcraft.blogspot.com/2010/10/im-so-lucky-to-have-my-dear-dear-blog.html


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

very cool, love her commentary as well


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice little how-to. Always amazes me how much money some places want for things like this. Never seen "Hold the Foam" glue before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Same here, BD. It's not a glue I'd ever heard of, either.

One really nice feature about this wreath besides its cool appearance is the light weight (assuming you use the foam bones and not a set of more hefty ones).


----------

